# Calgary



## Bradells (Jun 30, 2020)

Found this site through a recommendation on hobby machinist.


Starting to get back into fun metalwork after not really doing much for the past umpteen years with all this free time I've been having with Covid.

Nothing fancy, just a small Sherline 4400 lathe and milling column. Usually make single one off parts (haven't had the joys of working on a project with multiple parts ... yet, have some plans for the near future)

Eventually looking for a larger and sturdier dedicated milling machine, as well as a larger capacity lathe. Both 'bench top' size (<20A 120V & <200lbs or so) as I still don't have a garage with power at the moment. I really like the accuracy and build of the Sherline, but it is a little on the small side (cut capacity, and sometimes work capacity).

Also on the lookout for good Canadian suppliers, rather than having to pay customs and duty a few times for tooling/equipment/etc with our Peso...


Thanks!


Brad


----------



## Hruul (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum!! Lots of good information and knowledgeable people here.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice to have you part of the forum.  Welcome.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome aboard. I'm more on the fabricating side of the hobby, so will let the others comment on machine choices. Thinking back 30 years ago for me, I remember planning the shop I wanted was half the fun.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 30, 2020)

Welcome. The guys here are great.


----------



## Crosche (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi Brad,

Welcome to the forum. It's great to have more local talent on board.

Cheers,

Chad


----------

